
Scientists are just as confused about the ethics of big data research as you - kiyanwang
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/scientists-just-confused-ethics-big-data-research/
======
mcrad
I would suggest a course in business ethics, not try to say a company like
facebook or okcupid is a scientific organization

